# Oneida Aerocat



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

The 520 grain arrows at 228 fps give me 60 fpe and the 520 grain arrow at 235 fps gives me 64 fpe. This was built for elk. That should be plenty!

I am primarily a recurve shooter, but the benefit of drawing the bow while the elk isn't looking, and then holding it until the shot presents itself is a huge advantage. I was drawn this year for cow elk. Its been a few years since I was able to get drawn. I will fool around with barebow, which is what I usually shoot. But a moveable single pin sight is attractive to me as well. Set it for 25 yards and know what the difference is at 15 yards and 30/35 yards. The pin can be moved at 40 if needed. I don't take shots beyond 40. Elk are BIG animals. I killed one with a recurve in 2001.


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*Oneida*

Thats classic Richard! Any you guys ever get the hanker'in for a Oneida, this is the guy you need to call. He knows everything Oneida and won't break the bank building it. If you have never drawn one, you are shorting yourself, these bows were designed for bow hunters that used their FINGERS to draw and shoot a bow. No bow draws like the Oneida. Reminds me............ I gotta get my strike put back together before this season comes. 

BW


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Well then, put it back together! Get'er dun!


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

I ended up getting the draw length figured out recently, with the help of Boar. I tore off the snake skin stickers. They started looking trashy to me. So, this evening I did a psuedo Whackmaster inspired camo paint job using tan, brown, rust and black. I'll have to post a picture or two. 

I haven't shot the bow in months, because I was focusing on recurves. But I will take it out in the morning. Time to get tuned up for elk!


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

cant wait to see that paint job:teeth:


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Here they are.


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

great job:thumbs_up


----------



## Oneida Bows (Nov 24, 2008)

*oneida*










Looks good. :thumbs_up


----------

